# 32x so schnell wie 8x



## Hellfire (11. Januar 2003)

Hi, ich bräuchte mal wieder eure hilfe.
Ich habe einen neuen Brenner:

(LG CD-ReWriter & DVD-ROM Reader 32x,10x,40x,16x | GCC-4320B | P/N : 3890H-1565C).

Der 32x schnell brennen, 10x wieder beschreiben, 40x CD's lesen, 16x DVD's lesen, sollte. Er ist in Nero (5.5.3.8) auf 32x eingestellt, aber er brennt wie mein alter 8x Brenner, und braucht für 700 Mb Rohlinge 8 Min. (lamer mäßig)  

Ich habe in dem PC Games Hardware (02/2003) gelesen da man den DMA Mode einstellen soll, das habe ich dann auch gleich getan  nur braucht er immer noch so lang.

Ein 24x Brenner von einem Kollegen braucht gerade mal 3 Min. für 700 Mb.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Hellfire (13. Januar 2003)

*arschlöscha*

fotzköpfe schreibt mal net zu viel.


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. Januar 2003)

junge, gehts noch?!

deinstallier alle brenner die du hast, beu den 
neuen ein, installiere die treiber und installier
nero neu.

und nich frech werden


----------



## Paule (13. Januar 2003)

hast recht smallB
Wir werden schliesslich nicht dafür bezahlt dir zu helfen Hellfire, also überlege mal deine Wortwahl ein wenig...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Januar 2003)

...
*
Geschlossen und Verwarnt *


@Mituser:
Wenn so etwas noch mal auftritt den Beitrag einfach bei einem Moderator melden!


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Januar 2003)

verwarnt ist zuwenig.

Wer sich nicht mal ansatzweise!  benehmen kann sollte wo 
anders spielen gehen.


----------



## sam (13. Januar 2003)

lol, so was freches/dummes hab ich hier 
ja noch nie gehört  

@bubi: verwarnung für diesen 
zlatko-verschnitt? tztztz


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Januar 2003)

Naja ok, ich habe mich ja kurz mit Holy abgesprochen und die Strafe etwas erhöht


----------

